# [SOLVED] Need an ethernet driver for a MSI MS-7058-100



## JDuff213 (Oct 4, 2009)

I've scoured the internet for a suitable driver but have thus far been unsuccessful.

I'll be happy to provide more information if necessary.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Need an ethernet driver for a MSI MS-7058-100*

hello and welcome to TSF
is that a laptop? or a Desktop motherboard?


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Need an ethernet driver for a MSI MS-7058-100*

try this:
http://www.msi.com/index.php?func=driverfile&dno=2401&i=0


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Need an ethernet driver for a MSI MS-7058-100*

Hi,
Enter the Device Manager
Post all errors you have (yellow !)

Also on these errors
Right click on the error>Properties>Details tab
Post the info you find under Device instance ID
Do this for each error

MSI list two different MSI MS-7058 boards with two diffent LAN Drivers Realtek and Marvell:
http://msicomputer.com/index.php?func=searchresult&keywords=MS-7058&table=download


----------



## JDuff213 (Oct 4, 2009)

*Re: Need an ethernet driver for a MSI MS-7058-100*

Ok, so I used Everest to view my network adapter. It said it was Marvell Yukon 88E8053 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller	PCI so I downloaded a driver for it. I don't know if the driver was really old or what because I can connect to the internet but it is unbelievably slow. It takes five minutes just to load google and downloads were at around .5kbps.

Any ideas?


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Need an ethernet driver for a MSI MS-7058-100*

A newer version of the driver can be found here:
http://www.marvell.com/drivers/driverSearchResults.do

I am not sure if it will correct your speed issue though.

Let me know how you make out.
Bill


----------



## JDuff213 (Oct 4, 2009)

*Re: Need an ethernet driver for a MSI MS-7058-100*

When I click your link, no search results are displayed. It just says:

"Results for:" with a red line running underneath it.

Once again, thank you for the help. I'm completely lost.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Need an ethernet driver for a MSI MS-7058-100*

Sorry about the link.
Try this one
http://www.marvell.com/drivers/search.do?reload=false
Select you part number 88E8053


----------



## JDuff213 (Oct 4, 2009)

*Re: Need an ethernet driver for a MSI MS-7058-100*

Yeah, that's the driver I found. The "W2000/WXP/2003/Vista/Win x86 and x64 Multi-Language Installer (32- and 64-bit) for Yukon Devices" one. I've browsed through the other drivers but didn't see anything I thought I needed.

I have a friend who has a PCI Ethernet Controller or something like that (sorry, I'm hardly computer-literate) which I'm planning on trying out soon to see if there's just a problem with my on-board controller.

Are there any settings that could possibly be limiting my speed? Maybe router settings?

For the record, I have been using one hard drive between two computers while trying to fix this problem. In my friend's computer, Ethernet is automatically detected and set up when Windows is installed. Also, every time I move the hard drive to the other computer I have to "repair" the Windows installation before it will run, which is rather tedious/time consuming.

I hope this post is somewhat concise, but I'm wired on caffeine and my thought processes are a bit scattered.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Need an ethernet driver for a MSI MS-7058-100*

Have you tested your connection?
http://www.speakeasy.net/speedtest/

What type of connection do you use DSL, Cable?
Who is you ISP?

Bill


----------



## JDuff213 (Oct 4, 2009)

*Re: Need an ethernet driver for a MSI MS-7058-100*

I'm unable to load the webpage for the speed test (or any page, for that matter)

I have DSL provided by Chickasaw/Bright Net

I'm not sure if it will help, but here is an Everest summary.

Computer:
Operating System Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition
OS Service Pack Service Pack 3
DirectX 4.09.00.0904 (DirectX 9.0c)

Motherboard:
CPU Type Intel Celeron D 326, 2533 MHz (19 x 133)
Motherboard Name MSI 915P Combo-FR (MS-7058) (3 PCI, 2 PCI-E x1, 1 PCI-E x16, 2 DDR DIMM, 2 DDR2 DIMM, Audio, Gigabit LAN)
Motherboard Chipset Intel Grantsdale i915P
System Memory 2048 MB (DDR2-667 DDR2 SDRAM)
BIOS Type AMI (07/14/04)
Communication Port Communications Port (COM1)
Communication Port Printer Port (LPT1)

Display:
Video Adapter NVIDIA GeForce 7600 GS (256 MB)
Monitor Plug and Play Monitor [NoDB] (WT81485V0FLI)

Multimedia:
Audio Adapter Intel 82801FB ICH6 - High Definition Audio Controller [B-1]

Storage:
IDE Controller Intel(R) 82801FB Ultra ATA Storage Controllers - 2651
Floppy Drive Floppy disk drive
Disk Drive IBM-DTTA-351010 (9 GB, 5400 RPM, Ultra-ATA/33)
Disk Drive Seagate FreeAgentDesktop USB Device (698 GB, USB)
Optical Drive HITACHI DVD-ROM GD-5000 (8x/40x DVD-ROM)
SMART Hard Disks Status OK

Partitions:
C: (NTFS) 9656 MB (5919 MB free)
E: (NTFS) 715402 MB (124072 MB free)
Total Size 708.1 GB (126.9 GB free)

Input:
Keyboard HID Keyboard Device
Mouse Microsoft USB IntelliMouse Optical

Network:
Network Adapter Marvell Yukon 88E8053 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller

Peripherals:
USB1 Controller Intel 82801FB ICH6 - USB Universal Host Controller [B-1]
USB1 Controller Intel 82801FB ICH6 - USB Universal Host Controller [B-1]
USB1 Controller Intel 82801FB ICH6 - USB Universal Host Controller [B-1]
USB1 Controller Intel 82801FB ICH6 - USB Universal Host Controller [B-1]
USB2 Controller Intel 82801FB ICH6 - Enhanced USB2 Controller [B-1]
USB Device Microsoft USB IntelliMouse Optical
USB Device USB Composite Device
USB Device USB Human Interface Device
USB Device USB Human Interface Device
USB Device USB Mass Storage Device


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Need an ethernet driver for a MSI MS-7058-100*

How are you connected via Router/Modem or just modem?
Make and model if applies.
Bill


----------



## JDuff213 (Oct 4, 2009)

*Re: Need an ethernet driver for a MSI MS-7058-100*

I fixed my problem by installing a PCI ethernet card and running the auto-download utility on my manufacturer's website.

Thank you all for your help. I've used these forums many times for reference and I'm sure I'll use them again.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Need an ethernet driver for a MSI MS-7058-100*

Glad you have it sorted out.
Thanks for posting what you did.

Bill


----------

